# Impala Mark 3 from PETRON



## Steelblue (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello,
I am not a golf player.
I am trying to sell a whole set of golf clubs as mentioned in the subject:
 Impala Mark 3 (PETRON)
Someone is interested to buy them but asked if they were aimed at beginners or intermediate level players
Does anyone know the answer?

Thank you!
Arnaud


----------



## rob_golf1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Personally I've never heard of them. 

A quick search on Google and they look like bladed irons which really should be in the hands of a more advanced player! 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2017)

I wouldn't say that they were particularly aimed at beginners as they're more of a blade profile than a cavity back, however, the "radius sole" design would make them a higher launching club and easier to hit from a tight lie.

I think that they'd make a good set for a beginner or intermediate who wanted to learn how to hit the ball properly rather than an occasional player who wanted to gain maximum help from the latest clubhead technology.



I see you've no golf experience so to summarise some of the above:

Blade - The simplest clubhead design for an iron and generally considered the hardest to hit.
Cavity back - A design development which places more weighting around the edge of the clubhead and so makes off centre hits travel further than the same off centre hit with a blade.
Radius sole - Additional metal/weight at the sole which will lower the centre of gravity of the club which will make the ball start at a higher angle, helpful for a beginner.
Tight lie - When the ball is sitting on short grass and therefore close to the ground.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2017)

Petron were (are???) a cheap brand, a bit like Howson.
They're worth not a lot.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 30, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Petron were (are???) a cheap brand, a bit like Howson.
They're worth not a lot.
		
Click to expand...

From what I remember many moons ago (90s and earlier), they were a very early example of 'personally fitted' clubs. Not a 'cheap' brand, but not as expensive as Ping, Callaway etc. However, the company hasn't lasted and 'the brand' is now simply part of another distributor (Discount Golf Store I think). In the mid-late 90s, I actually played quite often (work colleague) with someone who had a set.

As for the OP's question, those clubs are likely to be quite hard for a beginner to hit well! But a cheap way for someone to actually start playing - and the discipline of getting the ball-striking right will quite possibly pay dividends in the long term! It will also demonstrate whether the user has the determination to playing golf that the game rewards!


----------



## bigslice (Jul 30, 2017)

My first metal driver was a petron impala 1.5 wood. Think it was around 1986 1989 ish


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 30, 2017)

These days Petron make archery and crossbow equipment, Far East based, it's always reasonable quality lower mid range priced stuff, 

I doubt they have made a golf club in 15 years


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 30, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			These days Petron make archery and crossbow equipment, Far East based, it's always reasonable quality lower mid range priced stuff, 

I doubt they have made a golf club in 15 years
		
Click to expand...

Phil

I remember these from the 80's, not really collectable more likely to be found in a charity shop, however in answer to the OP, if you can learn to strike the ball with these more modern clubs will feel easy(ier).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2017)

My first (half) set were Petron Impala paid for by my post office savings account (showing my age)


----------



## Steelblue (Jul 31, 2017)

All these useful info allowed me to sell the clubs today so thank you very much to all of you!
This makes a bit more space available in the garage!
Arnaud


----------

